# Thompson Freeview box problem with TIVO



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had a problem with the DTI 1000 Freeview box for ages now. I've been patiently waiting for it to be sorted out in the next software update, but I'm beginning to think that will never happen.

Ever since the last update, the Freeview box tries to download programme data every morning at 2.30am. Trouble is, I record the CBS news from Sky News at that time, and instead of the news I get a blue box stating that the guide is being updated.

Also, occasionally, I find that the box doesn't come out of the update properly, so all programs scheduled to record afterwards fail.

Since I have no use for the guide date from the Freeview box, I was hoping for an option to turn it off completely, but as I said it's been a long while now and they haven't added that option.

It doesn seem ironic that Thompson of all manufacturers should have such a problem working properly with TIVO.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't think it will happen either.


----------



## neatpete (Aug 13, 2008)

I've got the same DTI1000 box from Thomson which started the annoying programme guide updates a few months ago. 

Even more annoyingly though, last night it seems to have packed up altogether. I understand that this may be due to the Freeview service being upgraded and the STB cannot handle it. It kept trying to update all day yesterday with the interval between the attempts becoming shorter and shorter until in the end it turned itself into standby mode and won't turn on again.

I've tried unplugging, etc, but to no avail. Anybody else experienced anything similar?

I've got a second STB which I've never used with Tivo and I've tried using this but can't find the right IR codes for use with Tivo. Anyone know what the right code for a Digilogic DSTB5000 freeview box?


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

I posted this a while ago...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=351923

I sent about 40 emails to Thomson and gave up after the last fix. What was clearly in scope was supporting the download, what was not in scope (despite the same company delivering TiVo in the first place) was the ability to turn off the GUI notification/download capability.

I have just got used to it. Its still very frustrating though.


----------



## Tylerdyrden (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

I've just picked up one of these Thomson DTI-1000's after my Sony DTU-500 packed up following a plug falling out, and came across this thread whilst trying to make the tivo work with it. Will the tivo pickup BBC1 at the channel the Thomson freeview box numbers it at, 814 or something stupid instead of 1 ? This would have allowed me to just swap the boxes more or less straight over .. please help am starting to search for another box as a result of this farce.
Failing that, what's the best freeview box for pictures, channel changing speed and tivo compatibility please ?

Hang on - think I may have figured it out, using a channel remap in tivoweb .. I love this box !


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

FYI, my Thompson has, this morning, just downloaded a new update to the firmware, which it says it to "fix bugs". Whether this actually fixes the problems or not, I don't know yet. I note though that it still asks you to switch your digibox to standby each night, so it doesn't sound too promising.


----------

